# FMATalk LIVE show premier!



## James Miller (Mar 16, 2012)

*FMATalk LIVE show premier! 
*
Date: Sunday, March 18th, 2012
Time: 8pm CST

This week our hosts will be Datu Tim Hartman, Guro Federico Malibago, Guro Mark Basel and anyone else we can convince to join in on the madness.

To listen in on the live call and join the Q&A please call:
*(530) 881-1300*​Access Code: 926667#

Joining the call - At the scheduled date and time of the online meeting, dial into the conference line and when prompted enter the access code followed by the pound key.

All listeners will be automatically muted to ensure we have a clear recording. We will record all shows and post them to this website and as a podcast for those who can not be on the call. To be added to the Q&A queue please press *6 when we start the Q&A session and you will be added to the queue.


----------

